# Our blue-eyed dingo dogter



## Mama 2 GiGi (Aug 4, 2010)

We believe she's Carolina Dog (aka American Dingo) and husky mix. If not then she's likely 100% Attention Hound. Great dog. Even does light housekeeping.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous girl. i've never seen a dog that color with the striking blue eyes. Sounds like she's got a great mamma to brag about her like that.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

She is very unique and gorgeous! Love the big ears and that smile.


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

I have never heard of a Carolina Dog/American Dingo before. I'm starting to wonder if my little Vincent might be a bit of that considering so many people have said he looks like a dingo.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Mercy Medical, your Vincent looks a lot like my Sasha! We have never known what she is; she was a stray.










She has her eyes pinched in the picture due to the sun, but they normally look just like your dog's eyes.

Your dog is very pretty Mama 2 Gigi, her eyes are so striking!


----------



## Mercy Medical (Jul 6, 2010)

We don't really know what Vincent is either. We got him from the local SPCA and he was a stray. They had him listed as a terrier mix, so I assume they thought he had some Pitbull in him considering the amount of pits in this area, but I think he has more Austrailian Cattle Dog or now Carolina Dog then anything.

Whatever he is, I love his ears. Haha, all my dogs previous to him have had ears that fold over ears, so it's fun to have one with something new.

Your Sasha is a very cute girl.


----------

